# Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?



## Pottwal (16. Mai 2002)

Man sagt, daß die Tauwürmer nicht züchtbar sind.

Allerdings glaub ich nicht, daß die Händler in Massen suchen werden.
Hat jemand einen Tip , wie mann den Tauwürmern Kinder verschafft ?? :c


----------



## Dude (16. Mai 2002)

Hi Pottwal,

in der Tat ist es nur sehr schwer bzw. nicht möglich, Tauwürmer in Gefangenschaft zu züchten. Die Exemplare die Du beim Händler bekommst, sind oft aus Kanada importiert und dort in grossen Mengen abgesucht worden, soweit ich weiß. Hinzu kommt, dass Tauwürmer eine ziemlich lange Entwicklungszeit - was den Größenzuwachs angeht - aufweisen. Also mit Tipps, wie Du es versuchen könntest, kann ich nicht dienen.

Gruss
Dude


----------



## Uli_Raser (16. Mai 2002)

Hi!
Du kannst nur welche auf deiner Wiese aussetzen und hoffen.
Uli


----------



## Lynx (16. Mai 2002)

Ich habe von Oktober bis März ca. 30 Tauwürmer überwintert.
Ich glaube die sind gewachsen, aber von Nachwuchs keine Spur. #c


----------



## Mikesch (16. Mai 2002)

HI Pottwal,

kann Dude nur zustimmen.
Mit Züchten is&acute; nich&acute;.

In Kanada gibt es professionelle Wurmsammler, welche oft die Golfplätze absuchen. In den Greens sind die Würmer nicht erwünscht, da Sie &quot;Häufchen&quot; hinterlassen   .


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Mai 2002)

Es ist ein Jammer :c da werden Millionen € :g   für was zum Teufel auch ausgegeben  und keiner schafft es Tauwürmer im &quot;Leichtnachzuchtverfahren&quot;  für Angler  :z  zu züchten, die sich selbst vermehren :e Das wär doch ein Top Forschungsprojekt :q  Also, an alle Bio-Profs. mit Angelambitionen, die Angler warten. Da könnte man doch mal??? ;+  ;+


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. Mai 2002)

Also ich suche auch jedes Jahr, aber ich glaube nicht das sie sich bei mir vermehren :c . Über den Winter bekomme ich sie aber schon :z


----------



## Pottwal (21. Mai 2002)

Hallo Boardies,

und wie geht das mit dem Überwintern. Wenn ich die Würmers in der Polysteroldose habe, und in den Kühlschrank lege, sind sie nach 4 Wochen Matsch.

Hat jemand einen Tip, wie man wenigstens in Massen die Biester aufbewahren kann, ohne dass Frauchen einen Ekelkollar bekommt#t ?

Ich rede dabei von der Aufbewahrung von ca. 200 Stück.

#c


----------



## Franky (21. Mai 2002)

Moin Pottwal,

ich hab meine Tauwürmer immer in einer alten Babywanne gehältert und alle paar Wochen mit Kaffeemehl und Zeitungsmatsch gefüttert. Klappte 1A.

Was das vermehren angeht - die Burschen scheinen massig platz dafür zu benötigen, oder irgendwelche &quot;klimatischen&quot; Bedingungen, die sich nicht mal eben nachstellen lassen.

Vor 2 Jahren habe ich auf unserem doch ziemlich mitgenommenen Rasen, der kaum &quot;unterirdische Gäste&quot; hatte, eine Handvoll Tauwürmer (4 - 8 cm - original &quot;Wesermarsch&quot; ) verteilt. Inzwischen scheint es eine große Kolonie davon zu geben, denn es mehren sich die verräterischen Häufchen im Gras!! Scheinbar ist der heimische Rasen die einzige &quot;Zuchtanstalt&quot;, die funktioniert - allerdings mit viiiiiel Geduld!


----------



## Pottwal (21. Mai 2002)

Schade,

aber many thanks,

 :c  :c  :c


----------



## Uli_Raser (22. Mai 2002)

Hi!
Tauwürmer lassen prima in eingeweichten Zeitungspapier hältern. Einfach zerknüllen und schön anfeuchten. Zum Fressen bekommen die einfach Kaffeesatz und z.B. Salatblätter. Alle 3-4 Wochen sollte das erneuert werden. Das Zeitungspapier wird auch gefressen, hat aber wenig Nährstoffe usw.. Die Lagertemperatur sollte 8-12°C betragen. 
Ach ja, hüte Dich for Ameisen, die haben Deine Würmer zum Fressen gern.
Uli


----------



## Borgon (22. Mai 2002)

Also ganz kann ich euch nicht zustimmen.Als ich in diesem Jahr meine Tauwurmkiste ausgemistet habe,die noch Tauwürmer vom letztem Jahr beinhaltete waren viele kleine Würmer drinnen die ich niemals eingesetzt hatte!Also müssen die sich vermehrt haben.Meine Kiste ist ca.1m*0,50m*0,50m.Als Erde nehme ich richtig gute Torferde aus einem Torfstich.Ausserdem wird in der Erde halb verfaultes altes Ahornlaub ausgestreut.Oben drauf kommt eine dicke Schicht Moos und an in den Rändern kommt befeuchtetes Zeitungspapier,aus dem man bei Bedarf die Tauwürmer raussammeln kann.Diese Kiste kommt dann in den Keller.Dort muss es dunkel und feuchtkalt sein.Trotzdem ab und zu mit der Giesskanne das Moos begiessen.Ich glaube Tauwürmer vermehren sich,wenn sie so komisch aneinanderkleben.Habt ihr bestimmt schonmal beobachtet.Und das haben sie in meiner Kiste definitiv auch gemacht!Ich glaube einzig und allein die Kiste darf wohl nicht zu klein sein.


----------



## Todie (22. Mai 2002)

Hallo Potwal,

versuchs statt mit Tauwürmern doch mal mit Dendrobena (Riesenrotwurm), die sollen sich prima vermehren und züchten lassen. Sind auch wesentlich &quot;haltbarer&quot; am Haken, die zappeln noch wenn sich ein Tauwurm schon lang hängen lässt.

Gruß


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Mai 2002)

Aber auf die Dendros beißt jeder Fisch :e, den zerren die Weißen sofort rum und auch die Gründlinge machen Hackfleisch daraus. :r  Besser ist es da schon ein dicker Tauwurm. Noch besser, wo erlaubt, ein Fischfetzen :q


----------



## Angelfreund14 (26. Mai 2002)

Hallo,
kann mir einer sagen wie man auch die großen Tauwürmer fangen kann?Weil ich immer nur kleine kriege,obwohl ich auch große zufassen kriege,aber sie zerreissen dann immer beim folgenden Kampf,weil sie in ihr Loch wollen und ich will das sie in mein Glas kommen.OhOhOHHOHOH Also habt ihr ein paar Tips wie man sie auch anders kriegt.(Jemand hat mir mal erzählt das man Strom in die Erde stecken muss und das sie dann von alleine hochkommen)
Ciao


----------



## Lynx (26. Mai 2002)

Servus Angelfreund,
wenn Du den Tauwurm hast, mußt Du ihn nur auf Spannung halten. Du Kunst besteht darin so kräftig zu ziehen dass er gerade nicht reißt.
Es kann sein dass der Wurm bis zu 1 min. Widerstand leistet, bis er aufgibt.


----------



## Uli_Raser (27. Mai 2002)

Hi!

Lass das mit dem Strom!
Funktioniert zwar prima, aber einige (nicht wenige) Angeln jetzt nicht mehr. Vor ein paar Jahren ist der Hund eines Anglers zum Stab gelaufen um zu Pinkeln. Er hat es nicht gemerkt, da er gerade zu Stromanschaltel lief. Als er was komisches hörte rannte er vor und sah seinen Hund. Er ist dann sofort zum Hund gelaufen. Da der Strom noch an war, liegen sie jetzt nebeneinander. Leider 2m tief ( bei den Würmern).

Uli

PS: Auch wenn man denkt, das nichts passieren kann es gibt immer dumme Zufälle.


----------



## Pottwal (27. Mai 2002)

Armer Hundi,

ich denke auch, Kopflampe + Geschick, wird die Dose prall und dick :q


----------



## Dok (27. Mai 2002)

Versucht es mal mit Rotlicht. Das wird von den Tauis nicht so gut wargenommen und man hat es einfacher. 

Das man beim Suchen auf Zehenspitzen gehen sollte ist wohl jedem klar....


----------



## ollidi (27. Mai 2002)

Rotlicht???? Dok, Dok, Dok, ...  :q

Hast aber recht. Ich nehme immer eine alte BW-Taschenlampe. Die hat einen roten und einen grünen Vorsatz. Damit klappt das super.


----------



## Angelfreund14 (27. Mai 2002)

Danke,
ich habe es gestern Abend ausprobiert.Ich habe mir einfach
eine neue Birne für meine Maglite gekauft und sie in ein Mix aus Roterfarbe und Verdünner getaucht.Nun nehmen mich die Tauis kaum noch war.Toll


Ciao BELLA


----------



## edivan (28. Mai 2002)

Hallo,
Hab das irgendwo im WWW gefunden, Link weiß ich leider nicht mehr, obs funltioniert auch nicht!


Die eigene Wurmzucht
21 January 2002
Nachfolgend findet Ihr eine Anleitung zur eigenen Wurmzucht, die in erster Linie auf eigenen Erfahrungen beruht.
Obwohl die Würmer uns Anglern in erster Linie zum Fang von Fischen &quot;dienen&quot; sollen, sind sie Individuen mit teilweise sehr interessanten Eigenschaften und einer eigenen Historie. Hierüber könnt ihr ebenfalls einiges auf dieser Seite erfahren. Das Lesen lohnt sich wirklich!
Ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und Erfolg mit Eurer eigenen Wurmzucht 

Diese Anleitung ist sowohl für Tauwürmer, wie auch Rotwürmer (Dendrobenas) geeignet.

Bitte etwas Geduld!

Bevor mit der Wurmzucht begonnen wird, sollte man sich vor Augen halten, dass es sich um Lebewesen und nicht um Reproduktionsmaschinen handelt. Wie bei vielen anderen Dingen im Leben auch, ist bei der Wurmzucht etwas Geduld gefragt. 

Nach dem Erstbesatz vergehen 7 bis 12 Wochen, bis sich die ersten kleinen Nachkommen durch die Erde wühlen. Sicheres Zeichen, dass sich die Würmer gepaart haben, ist das Vorhandensein von zitronenförmigen Kokons. Die Anzahl der gebildeten Kokons schwankt zwischen 20 und 90 beim Tauwurm und liegt beim Kompostwurm bei bis zu 140. 
Die Geschlechtsreife der geschlüpften Jungen wird erst nach etwa 30-50 Wochen erreicht. Tauwürmer werden in der Regel bis zu zwei Jahren alt. 
Da die meisten im Handel zu beziehenden Tauwürmer ihre Geschlechtsreife bereits erreicht haben, sind sie auch schon entsprechend &quot;alt&quot;. Also nicht wundern, wenn sich nach einem halben Jahr zwar hunderte kleiner Würmer in der Kiste tummeln, aber kaum noch große Exemplare zu finden sind. Tauwürmer sind keine Kannibalen, die &quot;älteren&quot; sind dann schlicht und ergreifend gestorben.
In Einzelfällen kann es auch einmal vorkommen, dass sich die Würmer nicht wie gewünscht vermehren, sondern der ganze Besatz stirbt. Auslöser hierfür kann der Eintrag von Parasiten oder Infektionen sein. Hier bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als alles auf dem Kompost zu &quot;entsorgen&quot;, die Kiste sorgfältig zu reinigen und es erneut zu probieren.


Die Vorbereitung

Die Tauwurmzucht kann prinzipiell zu jeder Jahreszeit angesetzt werden. Ich persönlich habe im Herbst begonnen, damit ich im darauffolgenden Frühling die ersten Nachkommen bestaunen konnte, die im Sommer teilweise schon eine beachtliche Länge erreicht hatten. Im Herbst wiederum sind diese Nachkommen geschlechtsreif. Aber das kann jeder halten wie er will. 
Kaffeetrinker sollten auf alle Fälle schon einmal den Kaffeesatz aufheben und trocknen. Das Trocknen kann entweder an der Sonne (wenn sie denn einmal scheint) z.B. auf einem Backblech erfolgen oder im Backofen bei etwa 100 °C. Dieser Vorrat an Kaffeesatz ist später noch sehr nützlich. Wer selbst keinen Kaffee trinkt, kann auch Freunde oder Bekannte fragen. Große Mengen Kaffeesatz fallen in der Regel in Kantinen o.ä. an. Fragen kostet nix! 

Die Wurmkiste

Hier scheiden sich die Geister. Viele Leute plädieren für eine Holzkiste, da sie luftdurchlässig ist. Dies ist ebenso richtig wie unwichtig. 

Da die Tauwürmer während der Nahrungs- und Flüssigkeitssuche an die Oberfläche kommen, ist dies für den Sauerstoffbedarf der Würmer vollkommen ausreichend. Voraussetzung hierfür ist natürlich, dass die Wurmkiste nicht luftdicht verschlossen wird! Dazu später mehr. Die Holzkiste hat meines Erachtens den Nachteil, dass durch die feuchte Erde das Faulen des Holzes begünstigt wird. Das Faulen wiederum kann man nur mit teuren und meist nicht geruchsfreien Imprägnierungsmitteln verhindern. 
Eine Plastikkiste, die in nahezu jedem Baumarkt in nahezu jeder Größe relativ günstig zu erwerben ist, hat diese Nachteile nicht. Im Gegenteil, bei gleicher Größe sind Holzkisten teurer und schwerer. Außerdem sind Plastikkisten sehr leicht zu reinigen.
Wie groß die Kiste sein soll, hängt von Eurem zur Verfügung stehenden Platz und Euren Vorstellungen von einer Wurmzucht ab. Nach oben sind wie meist keine Grenzen gesetzt.
Wählt man eine kleinere Kiste und hat später unzählige Würmer, so kann man sich immer noch eine größere Kiste anschaffen oder überzählige Würmer einfach in den Garten entlassen. Dieser wird es euch danken! Werden für die Angelsaison mehr Würmer benötigt, als Nachkommen gezeugt werden können, muß eine entsprechend große Kiste mit entsprechend hohem Besatz gewählt werden. 

Wichtig ist beim züchten von Rotwürmern, das man einen festen Deckel hat, da
Rotwürmer sehr aktiv sind, und auch sehr gerne einmal aus dem Behälltnis
klettern.
Ich habe mich für eine Kiste mit folgenden Maßen und &quot;Schichtungen&quot; entschieden:



a) 1. Lage 
Zunächst wird auf den Boden der Kiste etwa 2 cm hoch Kleintierstreu verteilt. Das hat zwei Gründe: Zum einen kann überschüssige Flüssigkeit aufgesaugt werden (wenn man es mit dem Wasser einmal zu gut gemeint hat) und zum anderen ist es bereits Nahrung für die Tauwürmer. 


b) 2. Lage 
Als nächste Lage werden ca. 10 cm Blumenerde aufgebracht. Auf der Blumenerde kann schon Kaffeesatz oder frisches Laub gegeben werden. Diese Zusätze dienen ebenfalls als Nahrung für die Würmer. Hier ist es von Vorteil, wenn man bereits ausreichend getrockneten Kaffeesatz zur Verfügung hat. Ich habe eine etwa 0.5 cm dicke Schicht Kaffeesatz zugegeben. Auf diese Schicht verteilt man nun etwa einen halben Liter Wasser (bei obiger Kistengröße!). 


c) 3. Lage 
Die dritte Lage besteht wiederum aus 2 cm Kleintierstreu.

d) 4. Lage 
Als oberste Lage gibt man 10 cm Blumenerde auf, wobei nach 5 cm wieder Kaffeesatz untergemischt werden kann und/oder frisches Laub.
Abschließend wird noch einmal ein halber Liter Wasser über die Oberfläche verteilt. Auf diese Schicht legt man in regelmäßigen Abständen Nahrung (Siehe Punkt: Ernährung und Pflege). 
Über die Kiste legt Ihr nun ein luftdurchlässiges Tuch (z.B. eine Leinentasche oder Trockentuch). 

Der Besatz

Hier gilt ausnahmsweise einmal die Regel: &quot;Viel hilft viel und von nix kommt nix.&quot; 
Je mehr Tauwürmer man zum Beginn seiner Zucht einsetzt, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass viele Würmer überleben und dass die Vermehrungsrate entsprechend hoch ist.
Wie hoch man den Besatz wählt ist letztendlich eine Frage, wie viel Geld man investieren möchte. Ich halte 2-3 Packungen (also 20-30 Stück) Tauwürmer für ausreichend. Nachbesetzen kann man im Zweifelsfalle immer noch. Auf eines sollte man beim Kauf des Besatzes auf jeden Fall achten: Die Würmer sollten möglichst frisch sein. Fragt also nach, wie lange sich die Würmer schon beim Händler befinden!
Mit einem Märchen müssen wir noch aufräumen: Immer noch hört man die Behauptung, dass, wenn man einen Regenwurm durchtrennt, sich aus beiden Teilen ein neuer Wurm bildet. Alles gelogen! Wer kann schon mit dem Hinterteil Nahrung aufnehmen? Also nur das Vorderteil, einschließlich des Clitellums kann regeneriert werden, der Rest stirbt ab. Während der Zeit, in der das Hinterende nachwächst, muß der Wurm auch in ein Ruhestadium übergehen, er liegt sozusagen im Krankenbett. Das neugebildete Hinterteil ist nicht mehr so dick wie das Vorderende. So ein versehrter Wurm läßt sich also leicht erkennen. Trotz dieser Regenerationsfähigkeit findet man solche &quot;reparierten&quot; Würmer nur selten. Das wird einsichtig, wenn man weiß, dass ein verletzter Regenwurm an der Wunde leicht von Pilzen oder Bakterien infiziert werden kann. 

Ernährung und Pflege

Der Wurm frisst (fast) sämtliches organisches Material. Soweit richtig und gut. Wer nun aber ein Holzstück von 10 cm Kantenlänge in seine Wurmkiste legt und glaubt, er brauche nun das ganze Jahr nicht mehr zu füttern, der liegt falsch. Ebenso sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn man seine Ravioli- oder Fleischreste zugibt, dass diese schneller schimmeln und stinken, als der Wurm sie fressen kann.
Günstiger sind Salatblätter (Kopf- oder Feldsalat), Blätter von Gemüse (Radieschen, Kohlrabi o.ä.) oder einfach &quot;Unkraut&quot; wie Löwenzahn. Blätter von Laubbäumen sind auch hervorragend geeignet. Wenn Ihr Euch auch noch die Mühe macht, diese Blätter ein wenig zu zerkleinern, um so besser. 
Kaffeesatz (getrocknet oder feucht) wird von den Würmern ebenfalls gerne verzehrt und hält sie wahrlich munter. 

Desweiteren kann man auch kleine, eingeweichte Schnipsel von brauner Pappe
benutzen, Zeitungen etc. sind nicht so ideal, da die Druckerschwärze
Schadstoffe enthält. 

Wie erkenne ich, dass gefüttert werden muss? Ganz einfach, sobald die Nahrung an der Oberfläche zur Neige geht, für &quot;Nachschub sorgen&quot;. 


Wie feucht sollte die Erde sein?
Um dies zu überprüfen gibt es eine ganz einfache Lösung.
Mann nimmt etwas von seiner Erde in die Hand und presst sie in der Faust zusammen, es sollten nun ein paar Wassertropfen ausgepresst werden können, dann ist alles richtig. Zu feuchte Erde schimmelt sehr schnell, es ist daher unbedingt nötig das genügend Luft an den Behälter kommt

Ich habe mir angewöhnt so alle 4-5 Monate eine Art &quot;Volkszählung&quot; durchzuführen. Dies hat den Vorteil, dass man einen relativ guten Überblick über den aktuellen Bestand der verschiedenen Größen hat. Zudem mische ich dann wieder Kaffeesatz und Laub unter. Größere Exemplare z.b. die ich dann zum Angeln mitnehmen möchte, sortiere ich aus und gebe die in eine (wesentlich kleinere) Extrakiste. 


Aufbewahrung 
Wo man die Wurmkiste aufbewahrt ist sicherlich eine Frage des Platzes und der Ästhetik. Auf dem Wohnzimmerschrank oder im Badezimmer ist sicherlich nicht jedermanns Sache. 

Am besten ist ein Plätzchen im Keller, wo Ihr die Würmer das ganze Jahr aufbewahren könnt. Kellerräume zeichnen sich in der Regel durch relativ konstante Temperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit aus. Im Sommer kann die Kiste auch auf der Terrasse oder dem Balkon aufbewahrt werden. Hierbei sollte dann aber die Feuchtigkeit der Erde öfters überprüft werden. Das Leinentuch sollte dann aber mit Nadeln befestigt werden. Wenn dieses nämlich wegfliegt, werden sich die Vögel sicherlich über das üppige Nahrungsangebot freuen! In der prallen Sonne darf die Kiste aber nicht stehen. Das vertragen die Würmer überhaupt nicht. 
Vor Einsetzen des ersten Frostes sollte die Wurmkiste aber spätestens an einen wärmeren Ort gebracht werden. Tiefgefrorene Würmer bleiben zwar lange erhalten, vermehren sich aber nicht mehr! 


Vorteile einer eigenen Wurmzucht

Auf der einen Seite rechnen sich bei entsprechender Vermehrungsrate und GUTER Pflege nach einiger Zeit (wie gesagt: etwas Geduld) die Kosten.
Auf der anderen Seite können die Würmer, die nicht zum Angeln verwendet wurden, immer wieder zurückgesetzt werden. 
Den größten Vorteil sehe ich jedoch darin, dass man nach etwa einem Jahr Würmer in jeder Größe hat, so dass man zum Angeln im eine entsprechende Auswahl mitnimmt und mit der Wurmwahl extrem flexibel ist

Grüße edi


----------



## Borgon (28. Mai 2002)

Hallo Edivan.Herzlichst willkommen on Board#6 Versuch dich doch nochmal zu erinnern wie man auf die Seite kommt.Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Lynx (28. Mai 2002)

@Borgon,
gib mal bei Google &acute;Wurmzucht&acute; ein.
Da kannst Du stundenlang lesen.


----------



## Pottwal (29. Mai 2002)

Edivanm wauhhhh, hast echt tolle Sachen zusammengetragen - mals sehen ob es klappt, ich werde es versuchen und darüber berichten - dann tschüss bis zu 6 Monaten


----------



## Mr.Karpfen (29. Mai 2002)

wir ( ich und mein vater ) züchten uns seid einiger zeit auch unsere eigenen würmer. das hat viele vorteile:
- spart kosten
- ist umweltfreundlich ( da würmer oft in einweg plastikpackungen verkauft werden )
- bietet mehr unabhäöngigkeit von angelläden, denn man kann sich kurz ein paar würmer holen#
- spart zeit  :q 

Also wir haben einen Topf in den wior die Tauwürmer, die wir mit hlfe eines tricks fangen. in deisem Topf haben wir Erde und einige alte Äste, etwas Laub oä.... Wie legen die Würmer auf die Erde. Dann decken wir das ganze ab und falls wir Würmer wollen graben wir ein bissel rum und holen uns die dicken Bomber.

Noch ein Tipp wenn ihr Maden habt könnt ihr die noch fängiger machen in dem ihr z.B. Vanilleduftstoff 8 flüssig ) in eine Tüte gebt, die Maden reinwerft und das ganze ein bissel schüttelt. das müsste auch mit Würmern gehen, aber ich wage zu bezweifeln das die dann fängiger sind ...  :q


----------



## Angelfreund14 (2. Juni 2002)

Hallo
Mr.Karpfen was für ein Trick?


----------



## Matthi_111 (26. August 2003)

das mit dem strom stimmt mach ich auch immer
cu
matze


----------



## Albatros (27. August 2003)

@Matthi ;+ #u


----------



## Truttafriend (27. August 2003)

#4 Psst... das postdate...


----------



## arno (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!
Ich glaube gar nicht mal das die Tauis aus Kanada kommen, sondern dass das nichts als eine Werbestrategie ist!
Ich habe gehört, das in Kanada und auch USA, die Tauis als Europäische Riesentauwürmer verkauft werden sollen!!!!!
Ob es stimmt, weis ich natürlich nicht !!!!
Aber so große Tauis finden sich auch hier bei uns!
An einem See unseres Vereines habe ich genau so große Tauis gefunden wie diese angeblichen Kanadier! Aber auch am Fluss!!
Es war dunkel und nass, es hatte ca. eine Stunde vorher aufgehört zu regnen.
Ich habe ca. 25 Stück in einer halben Stunde gesammelt.
Dabei habe ich beobachtet das einige zu zweit zusammen lagen.
Da haben sie sich wohl vermehrt.
Oder auch nur Sex gehabt!!!!!!!! Grins!!!
Ich habe die Tauis einfach festgehalten und leichten Zug ausgeübt bis sie sich nach ca. 1 Minute aus der Erde ziehen lassen haben.
Mit dem Schwanz saßen sie dabei ja noch in der Erde, ausser die die Sex hatten!!!
Ich benutze aber auch immer Kompostwürmer ( unser Kompost quillt regelrecht über vor lauter Würmern) .
Aber für Aale sind Tauis wohl einfach besser habe ich festgestellt!
Zudem habe ich letztens einen guten Trik gezeigt bekommen:
Man nimmt einen Spaten oder Mistgabel und stößt diese in  den Boden und dann immer kräftig mit dem Stiel wackeln, dann kommen die Tauis und auch andere Würmer aus dem Boden regelrecht gesprungen!!!
Und dann hab ich auch gehört das man Engerlinge als Köder benutzen sollte, besonders auf Aale!!!
Und dann habe ich auch noch ein paar Frage:
Mehlwürmer!!!
Ist dass das Endstadium oder entwickeln die sich noch weiter???????????

Honigmaden!!!
Wo kommen die her???
Und was wird daraus???

Allen einen vollen Käscher wünscht
Arno


----------



## muddyliz (8. Oktober 2003)

Die kanadischen Tauwürmer konnen tatsächlich aus Kanada. Die werden dort gesammelt und dann bis zum Verkauf in Kühlhäusern gehalten. Es kann also sein, dass die Kanadier, die ihr im Geschäft kauft, schon 1/2 Jahr im Kühlhaus waren und dementsprechend schlaff sind.
Bezüglich Engerlinge: In meinem Kompost und an den Wurzeln der Erdbeerpflanzen sind dicke, weiße Engerlinge (vermutlich von Rosenkäfern). Habe die schon mehrmals probiert, aber die Fische lutschen meist nur dran rum, also nicht der Brüller. 
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## alleswasbeisst (8. Oktober 2003)

Hi Boardis,
Wurmzucht einfach:
Großen Eimer oder Mörtelkübel ( die Wurmzucht wächst mit der Zeit :g ) mit zerrissenen Eierpappen ( damit entlastet man dann auch den "Grünen Punkt :z ) die in Wasser eingeweicht wurden und mit VERWELKTEM Laub füllen. Verwelkt deswegen, da beim Verwelken ein Säurungsprozess abläuft, den die Würmer ätzend finden ..... Nun Würmer von der Wiese sammeln ( mach ich immer mit einem Baumwoll-OP-Handschuh, da schleimt sich keiner mehr durch .... ) weil gekaufte IMO nicht so reproduktiv sind ab und zu mit Laub und Küchenabfällen füttern und warten und warten und warten und ernten. #v

Übrigens nutze ich gerne das Tiefkühl- und Frischfutterangebot unseres Zooladens zur Köderbeschaffung ! Von TK-Stinten und Kalamaren bis Riesengrillen und Bienenmaden zu vernünftigen Preisen gibts da vieles was die Fische so mögen ....


----------



## The_Duke (8. Oktober 2003)

@muddyliz

Diese fetten weißen Engerlinge mit dunklem Kopf sind tatsächlich Rosenkäferlarven.
Ich habs auch schon mit ihnen probiert, habs dann aber gelassen!
Erstens platzen die meisten wenn du den Haken reinstichst und pissen dich dann mit ihrem Inhalt an und zweitens lutschen die Fische nur den Rest raus ohne richtig zuzupacken...warum auch immer!
Scheinen nich wirklich lecker zu sein, da nich mal die Hühner so richtig mit Appetit drangehen...


----------



## Bondex (20. Oktober 2003)

*nachts*

Habe das früher mal mit Strom gemacht und es hat geklappt. Ähnlich wie mit der Mistgabel kommen dann aber meist die kleinen Exemplare zum Vorschein. Die Großen findesd Du am besten Nachts nach einem Regen auf kurzgemäten Rasen. Wenn der Rasen richtig nass ist lassen sie sich leichter aus den Löchern ziehen und reißen nicht so schnell ab.
Beim würmersuchen hat man auch Gras und Graswurzeln in der Hand. Das lasse ich gleich bei den Würmern, denn das eignet sich meiner Meinung nach am besten zur Hälterung im Kühlschrank.


----------



## MegaAal (22. November 2003)

Hi @ all

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit Tauwürmer in der Zucht und habe ein kleines  futter rezept entworfen die Tauwürmer lassen sich daduch leicht an die oberfläche locken und absammeln.


----------



## Wedaufischer (22. November 2003)

@MegaAal,

erstmal  *Wilkommen an Board* . #h

Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du uns ja mal Näheres über dein Rezept veraten. :m


----------



## havelhai (23. November 2003)

Ich habe mich auch mal mit "Zucht" versucht und habe mehrere Erfahrungen gemacht:

Einheimische sind besser als Kanadische - mit Kanadiern hatte ich mal eine Seuche in der Wurmkiste, haben sich buchstäblich aufgelöst

Deckel gut drauf, ihr glaubt ja nicht, wie schnell die sonst alle weg sind!

Nur einwandfreie Tauis ohne Verletzungen nehmen, sonst "Seuche"! Tauis oben auf die Erde legen. Die, die sich nicht umgehend eingraben, wegwerfen oder schnell verwerten. Nicht mit den anderen aufbewahren.

Kiste schräg stellen und für gute Drainage sorgen - sonst "Seuche".

Hab ganz normale Erde aus meinem Garten genommen und oben mit einer Rasensode abgedeckt. (darüber noch ein Deckel mit ordentlich Luftlöchern.

Zum Wurm aus der Erde locken haben wir früher Strom (Batterie)genommen oder saures Bier (lasse aber keins mehr sauer werden


----------



## Chris`n`roll (23. November 2003)

Ich habe mich auch an einer Zucht versucht.
Es ist leider nicht so gelaufen wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe!
Erstens habe ich viel zu seltend für Futternachschub gesorgt und zweitens (das war der schlimmste Fehler) habe ich Blumenerde verwendet. Diese ist glaube ich ein wenig zu sauer für die Würmer. Sie haben sich nicht wohl gefühlt und sind nun leider alle drauf gegangen. 
Also am besten einfach Erde aus dem GArten nehmen und gut ist.

bis denne


----------



## Müdertom (24. Dezember 2003)

Hier haben einige Leute wirklich Ahnung von der Wurmzucht, allerdings wird das wichtigste immer vergessen. Tauwürmer vermehren sich nur, wenn sie absolut ihre Ruhe haben. Will heißen, man sollte niemals in der Erde wühlen um zu sehen, ob es schon Kokons gibt. 
Vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps:  einfach eine feuchte Zeitung über die Erde legen und die Würmer kommen bei Dunkelheit aus der Erde und kriechen unter der Zeitung umher. Auf jeden Fall nur ungedüngte Erde nehmen. Als Futter nehme ich Weizenkleie, ist nicht teuer und sehr nahrhaft. 
Wenn jemand etwas genaueres und ausführlicheres wissen möchte, kann mich jederzeit anschreiben und mein ganzes Fachwissen anfordern


----------



## stifi (26. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe eine gute Alternative, züchte doch einfach unsere Würmer also den Regenwurm, das klappt wunderbar und er ist genauso fängig.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## xonnel (28. Dezember 2003)

Nachdem ich vom Ende der letzten Aalsaison noch reichlich Würmer übrig hatte, hab ich 3 Zuchten angelegt - jeweils einen 10l Eimer mit Torf, Erde und etwas Laub usw angemischt und ein Tuch fest darüber gespannt

Circa 400 kleine Kompostwürmer fühlen sich pudelwohl, futtern wie die Weltmeister und vermehren sich recht kräftig.

Knapp 200 Dendrobenas vermehren sich ebenfalls, allerdings nicht so wie die Kompostwürmer. Der Futterbedarf ist deutlich geringer.

40 Tauwürmer haben keinen Bock auf Nachwuchs, haben allerdings recht grossen Futterbedarf.

Ich füttere so alle 3 Wochen mit einer Mischung aus Kaffeesatz, zerkleinerten Salatblättern und Haferflocken oder Weizenkleie.

Die 3 Eimer stehen bei mir in der Speisekammer, da es dort um etliches wärmer ist als im Keller.


----------



## Knobbes (29. Dezember 2003)

Bei mir vermehren sich die Kanadischen tauwürmer auch nicht, woran das liegt keine Ahnung.
Aber selber gesammelte Regenwürmer ( sind geauso gross wie die Kanadischen) vermehren sich bei mir super, ausser jetzt im Winter fast nicht, weil ich sie in einem Schuppern drin stehen hab, der im Winter recht kalt ist. Aber im Frühjahr legen sie dann wieder los mit der vermehrung. .
Ich hab sie in einer ca. 50 Liter Wanne drin und gebe so ca. alle 2 Wochen etwas Salat, Kaffeesatz und Zeitungen dazu.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Tauwurmzüchter (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Hi,

Klar kann man die selber züchten.. nur ich lese hier die größten Fehler...
Also ich angel ja auch neuerdings aber wenn man die Dicksten immer aussortiert und mit zum angeln nimmt ist klar das die sich nicht vermehren. Ich nehme ab und an n paar mittlere.Es kommt auch drauf an wie oft man angelt. 40 Würmer und züchten? Ich hab 400 weil 40 die sind ja in einem Monat weck. Die kommen ja nicht mal zum poppen *g*
Ausserdem:


Tauwürmer legen nur 1 oder 2 Eier im Jahr wo dann ein kleiner Wurm draus entsteht. Sieht man bei erfolg an der Oberfläche.:m


----------



## Barschfreak (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

hi angelfreund14Iwavey:

ich würds so machen: kopflampe taken,am besten im frühjahr oder herbt
bei leichtem regen rausgehen,geht auch imsommer,nur musst du da wässern,eimer um hals hängen (keine schleichwerbung aba die von almighurt,dat sin die besten,feuchte zeitungsschnipel rein und los gehts
im sommer um 23-30 rausgehen 
im hebst ca., ne halbe stunde früher
bei mia lautet die devise:je feuchter die und so wärmer die luft 
desto dicker sind dann die würmer!!!lsupergri
hoffe dir und den anderen die auch das problem ham geholfen zu haben#t 

euer barschfreak:m :m :m |wavey:


----------



## Barschfreak (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

hi homies 

hier eine echt geile wurmerde:
was ihr braucht:
für ca.10l erde:

3pck.angelwurmerde,
10 zeitungen(morgenpost für hanburger JUNGS
etwas kaffeesatz
feine komposterde

so ihr müsst die wurmerde(mischungsverhältnisse können schwanken,ich hab die erde
in meiner kühlbox verwendet hab da ne dendro-zucht drinne,klappt megageil)
mit den angefeuchteten zeitungschnipseln vermischen!!! 
das macht ihr am besten so:nehmt die zeitungen tut sie in kochendes wasser(vorher jedes
blatt zusammenknüllen un ins kochende wasser tun,die blätter müssen dann untergehen
die feuchten blätter zerreissen,im wasser einweichen(immer wieder ins wasser reinkippen) und das mit allen 10 zeitungen machen
(zum einweichen verwendet ihr am bestenb nen großen eimer) 
brei in eine stofftüte  kippen (soll noch wasser enthalten un wie ne papiersuppe aussehen)
in beutel auspressen un zwischen den händen durchreiben,mit kaffeesatz vermischen,
dazu komposterde un fertich is die perfekte erde!!!
bei mir gammelt da nix!!!
PS hab meine seit 5monaten drin den würmern gehts gut!!!
bei mir jedenfalls!!!:m 

UUUUUUUUFFFFFFFFF!!!!! lbla

jetz bin ich fertich 
schönen abend noch un bis morgen


VIEL GLÜCK HSV


euer barschfreak


----------



## uwe103 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Moin Leute,

brauche mal Eure fachmännischen Hinweise.

Habe mir auch eine Wurmzucht in einer Platikkiste angesetzt und mit einem alten Geschirrhandtuch abgedeckt. Seit Wochen schwirren nun viele kleine Fliegen im Keller herum und auch in der Kiste. Dieses ist nun schon zum wiederholten Male vorgekommen.

Entweder erhalte ich nun schnell Tipps, wie ich diese Fliegen los werde oder ich muss die ganze Zucht auf den Müllkippen. Der Keller wimmelt nämlich mittlerweile von kleinen Fliegen.

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Alles wegwerfen u. evtl. neu ansetzen? Sterben die sich im Keller befindlichen Fliegen ab, wenn die Kiste weg ist oder muss ich alle einzeln mit der Fliegenklatsche abschlagen?

Bitte nennt mir Eure Antworten.


----------



## Barschfreak (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Hi uwe103

ich würde es ja von neuem versuchen:
hierbei nur´n guter tipp denn ich von den usern im Ab erfahren hab,
weiss nua nich von wem dat war:
du nimmst erde vom kompost oder 4pck angelwurmerde,
kartoffelschalen,feuchte zeitungen(aba musst du ganz lassen is bessa so|uhoh: )
dann verfährst du so:
erste feuchte zeitung als boden-bedeckung nehmen erde drauf,wieda
feuchte zeitung als 1te "etage nehmen,erde drauf und das gleiche ungefähr 3ma wiederholen
dann hast du dir nen wurmkuchen gebacken sozusagen auf die letzte zeitung erde 
drauf und dann kartoffelschalen auf die erde tun und du hast ne perfekte wurmzucht!!!
hab die seit dreimonateen un meine zucht quillt fast schon üba #6
hatte nach 1ner woche schon nachwuchs,dat will wat heißen,RING DING 
bis dann LOL (;


euer barschfreak #h#h#h


----------



## heinzrch (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

die besten Gefäße für die Wurmzucht sind sog. Maischefässer aus dem Baumarkt (ca. 10€) die haben einen absolut Ausbruchsicheren Deckel, man muß bloß noch in der Mitte ein paar Löcher zur Belüftung bohren (ca. 3-4mm),
die Würmer büchsen nicht aus, das sie nicht bis zu den Löchern kommen, ohne runterzufallen :q :q :q 
Die beste Erde ist die von Maulwurfshügeln, da nur dort Maulwürfe vorkommen, wo es Würmer gibt bzw. nicht gedüngt wird....


----------



## uwe103 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Moin,

so, es ist vollbracht. Habe meine "Wurm-Hälterungs-Anlage" entsorgt. Innerhalb von 2 Tagen waren alle Fliegen aus dem Keller verschwunden #6 

Werde mir jetzt ein Fass mit Schraubdeckel zulegen. In diesen werde ich eine Öffnung schneiden, welche ich mit Fliegengitterstoff schliessen will. Hoffe so die Fliegen dieses mal zugehen zu können.


----------



## Juletrae (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Ich hab bei mir im Hühnerauslauf mal welche von den Kanadischen ausgesetzt.
Anscheinend konnte ich diese Species bei uns domestizieren, hab das gefühl das ich kaum noch kleine Würmer finde und die Größe Jahr für Jahr zunimmt.


----------



## holle (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

http://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/Wuermer_zuechten.html

und bei den fliegen hätten diese gelb-sticker geholfen
http://www.schwab.de/shop/gelb_sticker_10.asp

habs leider jetzt erst gelesen...


----------



## Brummel (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Was habt Ihr nur gegen das von unserem Boardchef empfohlene "Rotlicht ", ich benutze seit Jahren das batteriebetriebene Rücklicht meines Fahrrades, das aufwendige Halten oder gar Züchten von Tauis, vom Kauf will ich nicht erst reden |rolleyes  spar ich mir lieber.
Die meiste Zeit des Jahres findet man auf diese Art mehr als genug Würmer, und das an Stellen an denen man tagtäglich achtlos vorbeigeht :m .

Gruß Brummel |wavey:


----------



## drathy (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Zum Hältern von Würmern hat sich bei mir folgendes bewährt:

Eine Styropor-Kiste (ca. 50x30x10cm) gefüllt mit Moos. Das Moos wird immer schön feucht gehalten. Gefüttert wird mit Kaffeesatz & feuchter Zeitung und ich muss sagen, dass ich noch nie so lebendige Tauwürmer hatte, die sich problemlos auf lange Sicht halten. 

Was das Züchten angeht, werde ich auch mal einen "Versuch" unternehmen, wobei ich bislang nie Probleme hatte, nachts auf unserem (frisch gemähten) Rasen welche zu finden...


----------



## Laserbeak (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Zum Thema Zucht:
Es heißt, dass man Tauwürmer nicht züchten kann, weil sie einen sehr großen Raumbedarf haben. Und das vorrangig in der Tiefe. Man müßte also ein sehr hohes Gefäß benutzen und das macht im heimischen Garten keinen Sinn.
Wenn man nun gesammelte Tauwürmer in seiner Wurmfarm hält (genügend wirklich gute Beispiele gab es ja bereits in den Postings), so kommt es immer wieder vor, dass auf einmal kleine Würmer zu finden sind.
Das sind meist Rotwürmer, Blaukopf- oder Gelbschwänze.
Diese sind sehr vermehrungsfreudig und kommen auf die unterschiedlichsten Wege in die Wurmfarmen hinein.
Ich habe selber eine Farm im Garten (eine alte, umgenaute Mülltonne), die viele Wurmsorten enthält. Im Keller stehen dann noch zu Versuchszwecken zwei weitere, die reine Dendrobenazuchten sind.
Hier geht es mir um den Vermehrungszyklus, Anzahl, Größe usw. Ich will da keinen langweilen.
In diesen sind keine anderen Sorten als Dendrobena drin. Allerdings auch die kleinen Fliegen, aber die stören nicht wirklich, weil ich über die Luftlöcher jeweils 2 Lagen Fliegengitter versetzt aufgeklebt habe.
Im Moment (20.05.) ist recht gutes Wetter zum Suchen.

Kleiner Tipp:

Nutzt doch einfach die Morgendämmerung nach einer feuchten Nacht.
Dann noch einen ruhigen, asphaltierten Parklplatz in der Nähe eines Grünstreifens.
Vielleicht von einem Möbelhaus oder so.
Da finde ich meistens in wenigen *Minuten* meinen Jahresvorrat.
Man muss nur den richtigen Parkplatz finden, dann hat man schon gewonnen.
Alles klar ??


----------



## drathy (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*



			
				Laserbeak schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Tipp:
> 
> Nutzt doch einfach die Morgendämmerung nach einer feuchten Nacht.
> Dann noch einen ruhigen, asphaltierten Parklplatz in der Nähe eines Grünstreifens.
> ...



Das hört sich ja so an, als würdest Du die Würmer auf dem Asphalt finden - verstehe ich das richtig???

edit: Die Frage kann ich nun streichen. Nach nem Schauer beim Angeln gestern habe ich auf nem Seitenstreifen mal "kurz" gesucht. Ergebnis: mindestens 60 Tauwürmer in kurzer Zeit - Hammer! Noch nie erlebt sowas...


----------



## Laserbeak (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

:q

Manchmal muss man bestimmte Dinge einfach nur wissen......
oder einen Tipp bekommen. Aber genau dafür ist dieses hervorragende  Forum ja schließlich da. 

Viel Spass beim Angeln !!!!


----------



## Bifi93 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Zur Zucht:
Ich habe mir selber mal eine Wurmkiste zur hälterung und Zucht gebaut. Ich hab auf Gut Glück nen paar Tauwürmer und einige Rotwürmer hineingesetzt. Als ich nach längerer Zeit ma wieda zum Angeln wollte und in die Kiste gegugkt hab sah ich plötlich was ziemlich komisches....mehrere Würmer die nen bissel länger als Rotwürmer warn, aba genau so dick wie Tauwürmer. Das beste war ich hab damit dann 2 Forellen von 48cm länge gefangen^^....Hat jemadn eine Erklärung dafür??


----------



## Fischer1991 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Hmmmmm, gute frage. Anscheins, die frage zu beantworten gibt es für mich eine erklärung. Der tauwurm hatte spaß mit dem rotwurm . Was mir aber eig. komisch vorkommt.

Meine tauwürmer züchten wie der teufel, hab 2 wurmkisten, eine für tauis und eine für dendros... mistwürmer und son zeugs. Die züchten alle fleißig .


----------



## hans der aalnarr (2. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

vermehren sich deine tauwürmer also auch?
wie groß ist dein behälter?was hast du drin?ich muss alles genau wissen!des brennt mir schon lange auf der seele!dachte immer tauis kann man nicht züchten!
also bitte um antworten!
thx


----------



## holle (3. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

ich habe gehört das durchschnittsalter eines tauis der am haken landet liegt bei 5-6 jahren. deswegen werden die wohl eher gesammelt als gezüchtet.


----------



## heinzrch (3. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

was funktioniert, ist folgendes: wenn mal das  Tauwürmerfangen im Stadtpark richtig gut ging, einfach mal so 50 - 100 Stück nicht in die Tonne, sondern auf nem Rasenstück im eigenen Garten als "Zuchtansatz" aussetzen.
Dann kann man sich immer mal auf die schnelle 10 - 20 Stück holen, indem man abends gut gießt, und dann im Dunkeln kurz zum Wurmziehen rausgeht....


----------



## Ulz (3. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

hi 
so hab ich das auch gemacht habe im letzten jahr auf unserem sportplatz würmer gesammelt un die in unserem neu angelegten garten ausgesetzt.die boden verhälltsisse waren damals sehr schlecht (sehr verlemter und harter boden)mitlerweile hab ich damit 2 fligen mit einer klappe geschlagen der boden wird besser, und ich hab jedemenge würmer zum angeln!also das fuktioniert wirklich!

meint ihr mann kann jetzt am abend schon wieder los um zu sammeln oder is es noch zu kalt?

mfg


----------



## hans der aalnarr (3. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

man kann nicht nur man muss sogar jetzt schon gehn! es gibt keine bessere zeit als das zeitige frühjahr um würmer zu sammeln! habe bis jetzt 300 zusammen...


----------



## Ulz (3. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

oh gut zu wissen!!danke 
wann ist so ungefähr die beste zeit um suchen zu gehen??


----------



## hans der aalnarr (3. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

meinst du jetzt jahreszeit oder tageszeit?
also ich schau einfach im frühjahr sobald der boden nicht mehr gefroren ist auf einer wiese oder einem acker nach und man stellt dann sehr schnell fest ob es sich lohnt oder nicht!wenn man nach ein paar minuten keinen oder nur ein oder zwei würmer gefunden hat kann man ruhig wieder nach hause gehen!
von der uhrzeit hängt das ganze weniger ab als von der helligkeit!
es muss dunkelo sein!
unzwar nicht dämmerung sondern richtig dunkel!
dann würde ich einfach mal einen versuch starten!
wenn es dann noch an dem tag geregnet hat kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen !


----------



## Fischer1991 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Genau, aber aufpassen mit dem licht, nicht auf die würmer direkt hinleucht. Lieber eine stück daneben, so das man ihn noch sieht. 

Also meine tauwurm zucht ist folgende: 

Habe aus dem baumarkt nen mörtelkübel geholt, 300 l. kostet ca. 8-10€ bei uns. 
Dann, gute erde, vom maulwürfshügel, oder ausm garten gehohlt und denn kübel aufgefüllt. Als nächsten schritt, habe ich klopapier angefeuchtet, und so auf die erde gelegt, das alles verdekt ist.! Unter dem kapier, karton... ein wenig kaffesatz (nicht zuviel) ein wenig salat, eben die reste aus der küche  (BIO). Dann habe ich 1ne woche, ca. gewartet bis alles feucht war, und ein wenig angefault. 

Habe ca. 50-100 stück gekauft, und aufs feuchte papier gelegt.

Nach ca. 4 wochen gucke ich nach, und ohne witz sehe ich sie paaren . Kurze zeit später waren kleine tauis da. Also eig. ganz simpel, funktioniert zumindest bei mir so .

Von wegen man kann nicht züchten.
Wenn man will  kann man alles!


----------



## hans der aalnarr (3. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

gut zu wissen....
wie viele "kinder" sind dass denn ca.?rentiert sich der aufwand oder ist es effektiver wenn ich bei meiner bisherigen methode (dem sammeln) bleibe?


----------



## Fischer1991 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Hm, also es sind ja kleine würmchen um die 2mm. Und es dauert ne zeit bis die wachsen zum fischen, also würd ich dir lieber sammeln sagen. Wie viele? Schätze so um die 20-30 eier sind dann unterm feuchten papier, aber wieviele durchkommen? Weiß ich nicht, die sind so klein das man sie kaum sieht wenn man tauis zum angeln sucht. Man braucht viel gedult mit dennen fiechern!


----------



## hans der aalnarr (3. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

ja ich glaub auch es is besser ich such mir jedes frühjahr meine 500 würmer sdie reichen mir dann für einen aal-sommer!
danke trotzdem für den tipp!


----------



## fish_hunter (3. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Hallo ich habe eine frage an die Tauwurmsammler ich möchte auch Tauis sammeln weiß aber nicht recht wo ich sie finden kann und wie ich sie aus der erde locke oder liegen die an der oberfläche;+ ich ban da echt ahrnungs los  #c und würde mich über eure hilfe sehr freuen.

Petri heil 

Fish_hunter


----------



## neddi (4. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Nachts oder Morgens wenn es noch feucht vom tau ist krabbeln die Würmer auf der Erde oder im Graß, auch bei Regen kommen die Würmer an die Oberfläche. Am besten Nachts eine schwache Taschenlampe, besser noch mit einen Roten Filter vor die Lampe (Rotes Licht sollen die Würmer nicht oder weniger wahrnehmen).

Den Regen kannst du auch simulieren indem du einen Spaten in die Erde stichst und ganz schnell am Stiel wackelst, dann kommen die Würmer in Spatennähe hoch.

Wenn du es ganz eilig hast (nicht getestet) nimmst du dir einen Eimer Wasser mit etwas Spüli  und schüttest den Eimer auf die Erde, dann sollen alle Würmer sofort hochkommen, diese Methode soll aber nur für den sofortigen gebrauch sein, da die Würmer schneller dran kaputt gehen.

Wenn der Wurm noch nicht ganz aus dem Loch ist würde ich dann die Erde in der nähe mit dem Spaten auflockern,da du sonst evtl. nur den halben Wurm in der Hand hast


----------



## Brassenwürger (4. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*



neddi schrieb:


> Wenn du es ganz eilig hast (nicht getestet) nimmst du dir einen Eimer Wasser mit etwas Spüli und schüttest den Eimer auf die Erde, dann sollen alle Würmer sofort hochkommen,


 
Das funktioniert, die Würmer kannst du anschließend aber vergessen. Aale mit ihrem feinen Geruchssinn werden sich da dran nicht mehr vergreifen. Und eingehen werden die auch bald. Mal abgesehen davon, das ich es für recht fragwürdig halte, Spüliwasser einfach in den Boden zu kippen. Umweltfreundlich und gut für die Bodenfauna ist das sicher nicht. 

Das beste ist immer noch: Kopflampe auffe Birne, den Buckel krumm machen und raus in die Wiesen. Wenn man dann noch schöne, fette Marscherde hat, dann sind dicke Metten garantiert. Wir haben früher im alten Land teilweise zu zweit bis zu 1000 Würmer die Nacht gesucht! Die braucht man auch, für eine Woche Extrempöddern in Dänemark...


----------



## fish_hunter (7. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

hallo ich habe mich jetzt mal bei uns am see auf die suche gemacht ich habe auch tauwürmer gefunden allerdings nur die kleineren... findet man hier auch dicke? immer wenn ich mir tauis im angelladen hole sind es kanadische werden die nur da so groß ist das eine andere art??

Mfg fish_hunter


----------



## hans der aalnarr (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

des is reiner zufall dass du nur so kleine gefunden hast!
ich geh seit jahren suchen und ich habe meistens wesentlich größere oder zumindest genauso große würmer wie die aus dem laden!der einzige unterschied meine sind wesentlich lebendiger und billiger!aus diesen gründen kaufe ich schon lange keine mehr!
vielleicht versuchst dus einfach nochmal oder mal auf ner anderen wieso oder so...aber dass es in deutschland keine so großen würmer gibt ist blödsinn!keine sorge du findest sie schon noch!


----------



## fish_hunter (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Dann ist ja gut danke für die antwort ich werde weiter suchen#6

Mfg Fish hunter


----------



## Katteker (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*



fish_hunter schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut danke für die antwort ich werde weiter suchen#6


 
Du kannst alternativ auch ne Forke nehmen, die in der Nähe eines Blumenbeetes in die Erde stecken, und dann kräftig "ruckeln". Die Würmer kommen dann recht schnell aus dem Boden. Wenn man erstmal die richtigen Stellen in seinem Garten gefunden hat, kann man damit ganz gut Würmer finden. 

Wichtig ist aber, das die Sonne nicht zu sehr auf die Stelle scheint, an der du suchst (zumindest im Sommer).

Am besten klappt es Morgens oder Abends. Geht aber auch am Tag. Kommt ein bischen aufs Wetter drauf an.

Gruß
Katteker


----------



## heinzrch (8. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

beste Zeit ab 22 Uhr, beste Stellen: Rasenflächen im Wiesengrund, die gelegentlich bei Hochwasser überspült werden, beste Lampe: LED Kopflampe in schwächster Stellung (1 LED geschaltet) oder LED Fahrradrücklicht....


----------



## Ulz (10. April 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

war die woche auch schon los und wollt ein paar verhaften aber iwie sin die bei uns noch im winterschlaf hab nicht einen entdeckt!!is vllt am abend doch noch ein wenig zu kalt!?


----------



## Fischer1991 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Meint ihr ob es klappt, wenn ich jetzt ein stück rasen mit der gießkanne giese und später 21 uhr oder so mal nachgucke....? Ob man da was findet?


----------



## Bier (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

nimm lieber n sprenger und mach ne grössere fläche ordetnlich nass. 2,3 würmer helfen dir vermutlich niht weiter.


----------



## Andy-583 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Nochmal ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Futter. Als "Langzeitfutter" kann man als unterste Schicht in der Kiste ne Lage Pferdemist nehmen, da stehen die Würmer total drauf! 

Im Misthaufen kann man übrigens leicht welche finden, die haben dann nur ein Duft-Aroma, dass nicht jedermanns Sache ist. Ob dieser Vor- oder Nachteile beim Angeln hat weiß ich leider nicht, da ich die Würmer erst einmal Zwischenhältere und die dann nicht mehr stinken.


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier jemand schon gesagt hatte, es gibt Tauwurmzuchten für da Heim, habe gestern ein Set im Angelspezi Katalog gesehen, was das kostet stand leider nicht dabei.


----------



## KarpfenDenis (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Also ich kenn da einen der es geschafft hat...

ich glaube der verkauft auch ein paar würmer (er is kein Angler)
(aber ich )


----------



## Mar (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Ich mache es so, entweder im Frühjahr oder Herbst. Wenn der Bauer mit sein Traktor das Feld umflügt , geh ich hinter den Flug her und habe in einer Stunde ca. 1000 Würmer. Die Hälter ich in einer Kunststoff- Kiste im Keller, die Kiste sollte nicht zu klein sein meine hat 1,00 m mal 0,50 m
und 0,50 m hoch. Zur Hälterung kann ich sagen das sich Blumenerde schlecht ist, das diese zu feucht ist und sehr schnell Schimmelt. Am besten wie schon erwähnt wurde 1 drittel Maulwurfhügel erde , oder wie auch immer es genannt wir. Den Rest normale Erde aus den Garten, wobei diese auch zu feucht ist. Da habe ich ein kleines rezept  entwickelt, die erde kommt ca. 1 Stunde im ofen bei ca. 130-150 Grad wenn die erde sich schön zerbrösselen lässt ist die genau richtig. Die Erde auskühlen lassen und dann rein in der Kiste. Zur Fütterung, bei mir gibt es nur Kaffeesatz und Salatblätter was auch reicht, gelegendlich Tee beutel von Zeitungspapier und Eier Kartons lass ich schon lange die Finger. Die Würmer vermehren sich prächtig bei mir, also kann es nicht so schlecht sein.


----------



## Heinrich der 1. (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Züchten von Tauwürmer
Auf die Frage kann man Tauwürmer züchten kommt oft ein NEIN
Meine Frage wiefil 1000 Tauwurmsammler sind in Kanada notwendig
um den Tagesbedarf in Deutschland zu decken wen nicht gezüchtet würde
Petri Heil Heinrich der 1.


----------



## holle (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

genau so isses. 
es sind 1000e mit sammeln beschäftigt. 
nur mal zur info, ein tauwurm aus der büchse ist ca 6 jahre alt |bigeyes
viel spass beim züchten. :q


----------



## nyster (3. September 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Passt zwar nich sooo direkt hier rein, aber egal...

Hab bei uns im Angelladen (Rod´s World) nen Großpaket Tauwürmer (eigtl 45 Stk) gekauft und mal nachgezählt....erstaunlicherweise waren 57 drin  Und da ja bei den Dendrobenas immer korrekt nachgezählt worden is, denk ich ma, wurden Eier mit reingelegt oder die haben sich in der Dose vermehrt...naja hab das Problem, dass die Tauis teilweise in meiner Wurmzucht eingehen (selber züchten tu ich sie nich sondern verbrauche sie kurzfristig), d.h. oben auf der Erde liegen und extrem stinken...woran liegts?

Noch ne andere Frage: Hat jemand von euch schon mal die Methode mit der Autobatterie gehört? Also Kabel ran, in die Erde stecken und angeblich sollen die Würmer hochkommen wie Sau...vllt erinnern sich einige an "Godzilla", wo der Typ da was in den Boden gerammt hat und alle sind hochgekommen


----------



## Manuel (3. September 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*



nyster schrieb:


> Passt zwar nich sooo direkt hier rein, aber egal...
> 
> 
> 
> Noch ne andere Frage: Hat jemand von euch schon mal die Methode mit der Autobatterie gehört? Also Kabel ran, in die Erde stecken und angeblich sollen die Würmer hochkommen wie Sau...vllt erinnern sich einige an "Godzilla", wo der Typ da was in den Boden gerammt hat und alle sind hochgekommen



So ne Frage gabs hier schon mal und ich kann nur sagen das es hoffentlich von niemandem eine Anleitung dazu geben wird.
Das ist nicht ganz ungefährlich und kann einem evtl. einen starken Stromschlag versetzen .....also FINGER WEG von dieser Methode.


----------



## Angler-Flo (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Hey Leute,

ich dachte auch immer, dass man Tauwürmer nicht züchten kann. Ein Kumpel von mir hat mich aber eines besseren belehrt, da er sie selbst züchtet. Er hat mal welche genommen in einen größeren Behälter mit Erde und gibt immer nach dem Kaffeekochen den rest aus dem Kaffeefilter mit dazu, mit dem zeug müssen sie sich ganz gut vermehren meint er, die sind zwar nicht ganz so groß wie die gekauften aber funktionieren genau so gut, er bringt immer wlche zum angeln mit. 

LG 
Flo


----------



## thepainter (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*



Manuel schrieb:


> So ne Frage gabs hier schon mal und ich kann nur sagen das es hoffentlich von niemandem eine Anleitung dazu geben wird.
> Das ist nicht ganz ungefährlich und kann einem evtl. einen starken Stromschlag versetzen .....also FINGER WEG von dieser Methode.


Nö, bei 12 Volt passiert nicht viel für den Menschen, für den Menschen werden erst Spannungen ab 60 Volt gefährlich, 
Starke Stromschläge sind nicht möglich, weil der Mensch eine viel zu hohen Widerstand besitzt.


----------



## jirgel (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Sagte der Angler der die Ampere vergessen hatte. Aus berühmte letzte Worte.

Leute hört endlich auf mit dem Stromen, benutzt Taschenlampen mit Rotlicht oder einfach eine Rotefolie drauf und auf die Nacht warten da findet man 10xmal mehr Tauwürmer als mit dem Strom.


----------



## fisherb00n (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Die Spannung ist s*****egal...
Selbst die kleinen Druckfeuerzeuge erzeugen eine Spannung in 1000er-Volthöhen...

Das gefährliche ist die Amperezahl, also die Stromstärke...(allerdings im Verhältnis zur Spannung)


----------



## Pfefferwachs (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Ich habe in meinem Garten in Kanada eine erfolgreiche Tauwürmerzucht angelegt. Dadurch spare ich mir pro Ansitz mit Tauwurm den Weg zum Fischladen und 2,- für die kleine Wurm-Box, sofern ich die Flugkosten ausser Acht lasse. Problem: Die Viecher überleben den Transport nicht! Aber tote Köder-(Fische) sind genauso fängig wie Lebende. Wer will eine Kiste toter Würmer haben? Die unverzollte Ware kann beim Kölner Zoll abgeholt werden!............................................................................lol


----------



## quappenkalle (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Moin an alle

So, jetzt kommt mein Senf auf die Wurst.
Auf Spüliwürmer hat mein Freund nie etwas gefangen. Das mit dem Strom ist in meinen Augen Tierquälerei (wie das mit dem Spüli auch). Mein Nachbar gab mir mal einen Tipp. Er hat früher in der DDR einfach das Laub vom Wallnußbaum in einen Eimer mit Wasser getan und es mehrere Tage lang stehen lassen. Die entstandene Jauche hat er dann nur auf den Rasen gekippt und gewartet bis die Würmer rauskamen. Ob das nun besser ist weiß ich nicht. Ausprobiert habe ich es noch nicht, da ich meine Tauis sammle.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Hecht1981 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

hallo ich fange meine würmer nachts auf einer gut gemähten wiese und hohe luftfeuchtigkeit. sie liegen einfach zu 2/3 wurm auf der wiese rum!!!fange ca.50-100 in zwei stunden! und nur die ganz dicken. im angelgeschäft wurm erde gekauft und sie halten unbegrentzt,vermehren sich sogar!! mfg


----------



## ankaro (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Ich habe mir vor ca. 2 Jahren einen großen Bottich geholt, ca. L:2m H:50cm B:1m,
das ganze mit Erde befüllt ab und zu ein wenig Wurmerde darein geschmissen und frisch gemähtes Gras.
Da ich beim Angeln nicht immer 10 Würmer die Nacht brauche, hab ich einfach immer die "Reste" in die Tonne getan und ca. 20 Würmer später hörte ich auf welche einzusetzten.
Es scheint nachts ca. 2stunden Licht drauf, und im letzten Jahr wurde auch ordentlich nachwuchs erzeugt.
Vor 2 Wochen beim ausmisten der Kiste, fand ich ca. 80 Würmer,
Ok eigentlich wären es mehr , aber zum fischen nehme ich mir immer ein paar raus. =)


----------



## D.Wasserfreak (29. März 2009)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Kann mir jemand vielleicht einen Rat geben wie Ich das Wasserüberschuß-Problem lösen soll ??? Kaufe mir jetzt einen 1*0,5*0,5m Bottich und fange mit der Wurmzucht an. Jetzt schwanke ich aber noch zwischen der Möglichkeit ganz kleine Löcher in den Boden des Bottichs zu bohren oder ihn unten mit kleintierstreu zu versehen. Kann mir bei der Entscheidung jemand behilflich sein ??? Wenn kleintierstreu welches (Sägespähne etc.).

Gruß, Dennis#h


----------



## nibbler001 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Kleine Löcher im Boden, Kleintierstreu wird gefressen.


----------



## tyirian (2. November 2010)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Ich habe einen 10L Maler Eimer der ca. 3/4 mit Erde gefüllt ist. 
Seit März diesen Jahr ist mir zum Glück noch kein Tauwurm gestorben, allem Anschein sind es doch keine allzu schlechten Gegebenheiten.

Jetzt wollte ich mal wieder neue Tauwürmer kaufen.

Was denkt ihr, wie viele Tauwürmer kann man in den oben genannten Behählter einbringen, so dass Sie sich noch "wohlfühlen"?


----------



## Meister_Eder (6. November 2010)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

*Allsooooo*
ich find tauwürmer ziemlich schei**. Da mein Händler aber einmal nur Tauwürmer hatte habe ich die genommen und nix gefangen... also ab in den heimischen Garten. Als ich dann wieder zum angeln woltle und Würmer im Garten gesucht habe fand ich locker 30 Tauwürmer, nicht so groß wie ihre Eltern (so ca 10cm) sondern ehr in die richtung 6cm...
Jo... aber ich glaube kaum das man die in einer Box oder sowas züchten kann. bei dendobenas habe ich das oft das die sich in ihrer kleinen Schachtel von 15 St. zu 16 St. entwickeln, aber sonst.
MFG


----------



## Zanderjägerlein (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

würmer mit stom fangen ist gar nicht gut da sie nicht lange halten und dan schnell sterben, alsso gleich verangeln oder besser gar nicht erst mit strom versuchen . wie in den anderen berichten bereits beschrieben geht es nachts nach einem regen  (im Park) sehr gut mitder wurmsuche

allen ein petri heil


----------



## Brummel (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Hallo Zanderjägerlein#h,

erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem ersten Beitrag seit der Anmeldung vor 2 Jahren und willkommen im AB.
Wenn durch die Würmersuche mit "stom" nur die Tauwürmer sterben würden wärs ja zu verkraften, aber dabei sollen auch schon manche "Tauwurmfänger" ne neue Dauerwelle bekommen haben#c.
Da ist es doch wirklich ratsamer in der Nacht über den Rasen zu robben und die Biester mit der Hand zu fangen:m.
Danach dürfen die durch frisches, leicht angefeuchtetes Moos kriechen und sind dann schön griffig#6.

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## Miedschen (1. August 2011)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Also richtig groß bekommen habe ich meine tauwürmer noch nicht aber eine zucht ist enstanden  

ich habe mir einfach von mutti n wäaschekorb geklaut und da erde ausn garten gemobbst und ein stück rasen über gelegt, den an nen kühlen ort gestellt der allerdings auch beleuchtet ist.. 

ab und zu gibs mal was zu futtern wie n apfel, und wo ich letzt mal gegugt habe sind doch schon recht viele kleine bewegungen da drinne, es kann aber auch sein das die dinger vorher schon schwanger waren und die denn abgelaicht hat.. ^^

achso, und wenn es denn doch mal etwas wärmer war oder die erde zu trocken ist, gibs auch mal nen kleinen regenschauer aus der giesskanne
:m


----------



## Carpmario (11. August 2011)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

moin, also ich habe meine immer im großen Aquarium (400liter) gehalten. und ich hatte auch kleine dabei. habe ca 1500stk reingesetzt und 3jahre später habe ich nur noch abgesammelt fertig. gefüttert habe ich sie mit getrockneten Kaffeepulver und salatblätter.


----------



## Angellord (15. August 2011)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Wo tust du das Futter hin auf oder unter das Moos?


----------



## angler1234 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

lso ich habe im garten infach regenwürmer gesammelt un in einen eimer gepackt und mit erde morschem holz und laub bedeckt das habe  ich jetzt ca 4 monate draußen liegen und es werden immer mehr obwohl ich ständig welche zum angeln mitnehme aber die tauwürmer die ich mir beim angelhändler besorgt hab vermähren sich scheinbar nicht


----------



## FrankWoerner (11. September 2011)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Hab ich glaub ich schon einmal gepostet hier. Aber scheint ja gerade wieder aktuell zusein.

So machen es die Profi`s

und der Rest macht sich einen Spaß draus

habe die Methode selbst ausprobiert. Der Haken an der Sache ist die Taui`s verpissen sich 1m tiefer und die Erdwürmer kommen hoch.|motz:


----------



## pite (11. September 2011)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Hi,
Ich hatte mir mal Tauwürmer vom Angelladen gekauft.
Das waren ungefähr 30 Würmer oder so.Die , die ich nicht mehr brauchte habe ich in den Komposter geschmissen.Und ich glaube es sind wieder kleinere
Tauwürmer nachgekommen.Abgehauen sind die aufjedenfall nicht obwohl sie immer die Gelegenheit dazu gehabt hätten,


----------



## paulmeyers (29. November 2011)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Lohnt es sich noch zu dieser Jahreszeit sammeln zu gehen? Würde die einfach mal in meinen Komposter legen zum überwintern und  gucken was passiert.


----------



## Brummel (29. November 2011)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Hallo paulmeyers,

also wenn wie bei uns zur Zeit der Boden nachts schon mit einer Eisschicht bedeckt ist brauchst Du nicht mehr losziehen.
Und in einem Komposter würde ich die Tauwürmer auch nicht hältern, eher in einem frostfreien aber kühlen Keller, ab und zu ein Salatblatt rein, Kaffegrund oder ähnliches. Leicht feucht halten und die sind im Frühling noch munter.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## raini08 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

VERSUCH ES MAL MIT MISTWÜRMER aus dem KOMPOSTHAUFEN die gehen auch ab wies böse... egal ob friedfisch ODER raubfisch gruß raini08:vik:


----------



## Jungangler97 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Wenn du einen Garten hast, nimm einfach eine Grabegabel und fang an.
Ich habe gestern noch in 10min ca. 30 Stück gefunden.


----------



## raini08 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

schau mal rein bei NATUR- LEXIKON . com  der Regenwurm


----------



## RMP1968 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*



fisherb00n schrieb:


> Die Spannung ist s*****egal...
> Selbst die kleinen Druckfeuerzeuge erzeugen eine Spannung in 1000er-Volthöhen...
> 
> Das gefährliche ist die Amperezahl, also die Stromstärke...(allerdings im Verhältnis zur Spannung)



Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte zum Einstand hier mal mit einem weit verbreiteten, aber gefährlichen "Unkenntnisstand" aufräumen: Spannung (gemessen in Volt), Stromstärke ("Amperezahl") und Widerstand (in Ohm) hängen nach dem Ohmschen Gesetz untrennbar zusammen, man muss nur wissen, wie:

Spannung / Stromstärke = Widerstand bzw.
Spannung / Widerstand = Stromstärke

Die Spannung ist vergleichbar mit dem Wasserdruck in einer Leitung, der Strom mit der Wassermenge, die pro Zeiteinheit fliesst, und der Widerstand ist mit einem Ventil oder dem Leitungsquerschnitt vergleichbar

Bei 12 Volt Batteriespannung ist es VÖLLIG UNMÖGLICH eine lebensgefährliche Stromstärke durch den menschlichen Körper zu bekommen, dazu ist dessen Innenwiderstand viel zu hoch (mehrere Kilo- bis Megaohm). Das einzige, was da passieren kann: Man ist so blöd und verbindet beide Pole mit einem Draht - dann brät man sich den in die Pfoten, überlebt aber mit einer dicken Brandwunde. Im ungünstigsten Fall brennt etwas ab und die Batterie explodiert. Oder man kippt sich die Säure auf die Beine ...

Die Piezozünder in den Feuerzeugen erzeugen tatsächlich mehrere 1000 Volt Spannung. Allerdings ist der Innenwiderstand dieser Zünder so gross, dass die Spannung sofort zusammenbricht, wenn ein "Verbraucher" angeschlossen wird. Sonst wären auch alle Weidezäune verboten  !

Einzig eine niederohmige Spannungsquelle mit mehr als 60 Volt kann einem Menschen gefährlich werden. Das ist die Spannung, mit der Telefone betrieben werden. Das britzelt zwar in den Fingern, wenn man beide Drähte in die Pfoten nimmt und jemand gerade anruft, sonst aber auch schon nix.

Darüber wird es dann gefährlich und man sollte in der Tat die Finger davon lassen.

Gruß 
Ralf


----------



## RMP1968 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*



fisherb00n schrieb:


> Die Spannung ist s*****egal...
> Selbst die kleinen Druckfeuerzeuge erzeugen eine Spannung in 1000er-Volthöhen...
> 
> Das gefährliche ist die Amperezahl, also die Stromstärke...(allerdings im Verhältnis zur Spannung)



Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte zum Einstand hier mal mit einem weit verbreiteten, aber gefährlichen "Unkenntnisstand" aufräumen: Spannung (gemessen in Volt), Stromstärke ("Amperezahl") und Widerstand (in Ohm) hängen nach dem Ohmschen Gesetz untrennbar zusammen, man muss nur wissen, wie:

Spannung / Stromstärke = Widerstand bzw.
Spannung / Widerstand = Stromstärke

Die Spannung ist vergleichbar mit dem Wasserdruck in einer Leitung, der Strom mit der Wassermenge, die pro Zeiteinheit fliesst, und der Widerstand ist mit einem Ventil oder dem Leitungsquerschnitt vergleichbar

Bei 12 Volt Batteriespannung ist es VÖLLIG UNMÖGLICH eine lebensgefährliche Stromstärke durch den menschlichen Körper zu bekommen, dazu ist dessen Innenwiderstand viel zu hoch (mehrere Kilo- bis Megaohm). Das einzige, was da passieren kann: Man ist so blöd und verbindet beide Pole mit einem Draht - dann brät man sich den in die Pfoten, überlebt aber mit einer dicken Brandwunde. Im ungünstigsten Fall brennt etwas ab und die Batterie explodiert. Oder man kippt sich die Säure auf die Beine ...

Die Piezozünder in den Feuerzeugen erzeugen tatsächlich mehrere 1000 Volt Spannung. Allerdings ist der Innenwiderstand dieser Zünder so gross, dass die Spannung sofort zusammenbricht, wenn ein "Verbraucher" angeschlossen wird. Sonst wären auch alle Weidezäune verboten  !

Einzig eine niederohmige (!) Spannungsquelle mit mehr als 60 Volt kann einem Menschen gefährlich werden, da sie genug "Druck" besitzt, den Strom durch den Körper zu pressen und die Spannung unter dieser "Last" auch nicht zusammenbricht. 60 Volt hat ist die Spannung, mit der Telefone (Festnetz) betrieben werden. Das britzelt zwar in den Fingern, wenn man beide Drähte in die Pfoten nimmt und jemand gerade anruft, sonst aber auch schon nix.

Darüber wird es dann gefährlich und man sollte in der Tat die Finger davon lassen.

Gruß 
Ralf


----------



## Schxxnwxld (18. April 2012)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Garten hast, nimm einfach eine Grabegabel und fang an.
> Ich habe gestern noch in 10min ca. 30 Stück gefunden.



Hallo,

das habe ich vor Jahren  (übertrieben) gemacht und unseren guten Gartenboden geschädigt. Die Tauwürmmer sind sehr gute Bodenverbesserer.
Heute mache ich es nur noch ab und zu, damit der Bestand nachwachsen kann.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## fiedl1da (24. April 2012)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

Hallo, zusammen,

Tauwürmer fängt man am Besten nachts nach einen warmen Regen im Garten, in Parks oder auf Wiesen und Feldern. Bestens geeignet sind Maisfelder kurz nach Saat, bevor sich die Reihen schließen oder nach der Ernte. Mit einer schwachen Stirnlampe die Würmer vorsichtig aus dem Boden ziehen. Abgerissene sind nicht zum Hältern geeignet. Hälterung in Plastikwanne aus Baumarkt in Zeitungspapier (in Streifen gerissen), Laub und Moos, füttern mit Kaffeesatz und im Keller mit Folie bedeckt lagern. Tauwürmer haben eine sehr lange Entwicklungszeit und sind wenig produktiv.
Zur Zucht geeignet sind Eisenia hortensis, der als Ringelwurm oder amerikanischer Rotwurm im Handel ist Er ist nicht zu verwechseln mit Eisenia fortida, dem europäischen Mistwurm. Mit dem Erstgenannten habe ich vor 2 Jahren eine Hälterung begonnen und verteile inzwischen Würmer an Angelfreunde. E. hortensis vermehrt sich sehr schnell und wächst (in Substrat wie Tauwurm) sehr schnell ab. Wurmzuchten verkaufen Kiloware für Terrarianer
|wavey:


----------



## redhornet (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

hier der link zu einer wurmfarm, wo man würmer als kiloware bestellen kann:

http://www.jabeh.de/


----------



## thanatos (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kann mann Tauwürmer züchten ?*

es ging ja ums züchten -oder?
kann man eigendlich nicht ,aber wer einen größeren garten hat kann
ihnen einen optimalen lebensraum schaffen und sie ansiedeln.kommt aber auch auf den boden an.wir haben sandige böden.tauwürmer findet man 
beim graben oft in 2meter tiefe.bei bearbeiteten flächen sind sie nicht vorhanden,aber fataler weise auf hühner höfen,besonders wenn man
den boden mit lehm gemischt hat.eine zufallsentdeckung von meiner
einem als ich vor vierzig jahren meinen verwilderten garten mit hilfe 
von hühnern rekultiviert habe.mit der gärtnerischen nutzung sind
die tauwurmbestände aber wieder verschwunden-bis auf den hüner-
zwinger,bei wurmsuche bei trockenheit einfach in der abendstunde
etwas wässern.


----------

